# Nolva Only PCT??



## buddhaluv (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, I'll be running my first ever cycle of TEST E *only* for 10 weeks.

For my PCT, I am only able to get my hands on some Nolvadex. Will this be sufficient for my recovery??

I'm 24, 5'9 185 Pounds 12% BF


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 7, 2011)

A few people say clomid is better but honestly Nolva is fine run is 40/20/20/20


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> A few people say clomid is better but honestly Nolva is fine run is 40/20/20/20


 agreed, everyone has a different opinion but nolva will work fine


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 8, 2011)

personally i like clomid best..but have used nolva and it works fine to


----------



## buddhaluv (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks guys , just the answer I was looking for


----------



## faon (Apr 8, 2011)

First off I disagree, nolva is outdated for pct, nolva is used for issues now, clomid will help to raise natural test levels so you won't crash amd lose your gains, alsowhat are you using for an ai, you need to get some aromasin and run that into you pct also, I would recommend the board sponser, extreme peptides, they will delivery in about 4 buisnesss days and you can get your clomid amd aromadin for a decent price, so for the spelling I'm on my phone.


----------



## faon (Apr 8, 2011)

Nolva is  for gyno issues mostly now


----------



## faon (Apr 8, 2011)

I strongly recommend getting clomid and aromasin


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

faon said:


> First off I disagree, nolva is outdated for pct, nolva is used for issues now, clomid will help to raise natural test levels so you won't crash amd lose your gains, alsowhat are you using for an ai, you need to get some aromasin and run that into you pct also, I would recommend the board sponser, extreme peptides, they will delivery in about 4 buisnesss days and you can get your clomid amd aromadin for a decent price, so for the spelling I'm on my phone.


 
I disagree, if anything I would say clomid is the one that's outdated. I may be missing something entirely, but nolva will raise LH with a lower dose and less sides, while still having the same estrogen blocking properties. Again maybe there's something that I don't get, but everything I've read seems to point to nolva as the better serm.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

""Nolvadex vs Clomid"

by William Llewellyn

I have received a lot of heat lately about my preference for Nolvadex over Clomid, which I hold for all purposes of use (in the bodybuilding world anyway); as an anti-estrogen, an HDL (good) cholesterol-supporting drug, and as a testosterone-stimulating compound. Most people use Nolvadex to combat gynecomastia over Clomid anyway, so that is an easy sell. And for cholesterol, well, most bodybuilders unfortunately pay little attention to this important issue, so by way of disinterest, another easy opinion to discuss. But when it comes to using Nolvadex for increasing endogenous testosterone release, bodybuilders just do not want to hear it. They only seem to want Clomid. I can only guess that this is based on a long rooted misunderstanding of the actions of the two drugs. In this article I would therefore like to discuss the specifics for these two agents, and explain clearly the usefulness of Nolvadex for the specific purpose of increasing testosterone production.

Clomid and Nolvadex

I am not sure how Clomid and Nolvadex became so separated in the minds of bodybuilders. They certainly should not be. Clomid and Nolvadex are both anti-estrogens belonging to the same group of triphenylethylene compounds. They are structurally related and specifically classified as selective estrogen receptor modulators (SERMs) with mixed agonistic and antagonistic properties. This means that in certain tissues they can block the effects of estrogen, by altering the binding capacity of the receptor, while in others they can act as actual estrogens, activating the receptor. In men, both of these drugs act as anti-estrogens in their capacity to oppose the negative feedback of estrogens on the hypothalamus and stimulate the heightened release of GnRH (Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone). lh - leutenizing hormone - output by the pituitary will be increased as a result, which in turn can increase the level of testosterone by the testes. Both drugs do this, but for some reason bodybuilders persist in thinking that Clomid is the only drug good at stimulating testosterone. What you will find with a little investigation however is that not only is Nolvadex useful for the same purpose, it should actually be the preferred agent of the two.

Pituitary Sensitivity to GnRH

Studies conducted in the late 1970's at the University of Ghent in Belgium make clear the advantages of using Nolvadex instead of Clomid for increasing testosterone levels (1). Here, researchers looked the effects of Nolvadex and Clomid on the endocrine profiles of normal men, as well as those suffering from low sperm counts (oligospermia). For our purposes, the results of these drugs on hormonally normal men are obviously the most relevant. What was found, just in the early parts of the study, was quite enlightening. Nolvadex, used for 10 days at a dosage of 20mg daily, increased serum testosterone levels to 142% of baseline, which was on par with the effect of 150mg of Clomid daily for the same duration (the testosterone increase was slightly, but not significantly, better for Clomid). We must remember though that this is the effect of three 50mg tablets of Clomid. With the price of both a 50mg Clomid and 20mg Nolvadex typically very similar, we are already seeing a cost vs. results discrepancy forming that strongly favors the Nolvadex side.

But something more interesting is happening. Researchers were also conducting GnRH stimulation tests before and after various points of treatment with Nolvadex and Clomid, and the two drugs had markedly different results. These tests involved infusing patients with 100mcg of GnRH and measuring the output of pituitary lh - leutenizing hormone - in response. The focus of this test is to see how sensitive the pituitary is to Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone. The more sensitive the pituitary, the more lh - leutenizing hormone - will be released. The tests showed that after ten days of treatment with Nolvadex, pituitary sensitivity to GnRH increased slightly compared to pre-treated values. This is contrast to 10 days of treatment with 150mg Clomid, which was shown to consistently DECREASE pituitary sensitivity to GnRH (more lh - leutenizing hormone - was released before treatment). As the study with Nolvadex progresses to 6 weeks, pituitary sensitivity to GnRH was significantly higher than pre-treated or 10-day levels. At this point the same 20mg dosage was also raising testosterone and lh - leutenizing hormone - levels to an average of 183% and 172% of base values, respectively, which again is measurably higher than what was noted 10 days into therapy. Within 10 days of treatment Clomid is already exerting an effect that is causing the pituitary to become slightly desensitized to GnRH, while prolonged use of Nolvadex serves only to increase pituitary sensitivity to this hormone. That is not to say Clomid won't increase testosterone if taken for the same 6 week time period. Quite the opposite is true. But we are, however, noticing an advantage in Nolvadex.

The Estrogen Clomid

The above discrepancies are likely explained by differences in the estrogenic nature of the two compounds. The researchers' clearly support this theory when commenting in their paper, "The difference in response might be attributable to the weak intrinsic estrogenic effect of Clomid, which in this study manifested itself by an increase in transcortin and testosterone/estradiol-binding globulin [sex hormone binding globulin ] levels; this increase was not observed after Tamoxifen treatment". In reviewing other theories later in the paper, such as interference by increased androgen or estrogen levels, they persist in noting that increases in these hormones were similar with both drug treatments, and state that," ?a role of the intrinsic estrogenic activity of Clomid which is practically absent in Tamoxifen seems the most probable explanation".

Although these two are related anti-estrogens, they appear to act very differently at different sites of action. Nolvadex seems to be strongly anti-estrogenic at both the hypothalamus and pituitary, which is in contrast to Clomid, which although a strong anti-estrogen at the hypothalamus, seems to exhibit weak estrogenic activity at the pituitary. To find further support for this we can look at an in-vitro animal study published in the American Journal of Physiology in February 1981 (2). This paper looks at the effects of Clomid and Nolvadex on the GnRH stimulated release of lh - leutenizing hormone - from cultured rat pituitary cells. In this paper, it was noted that incubating cells with Clomid had a direct estrogenic effect on cultured pituitary cell sensitivity, exerting a weaker but still significant effect compared to estradiol. Nolvadex on the other hand did not have any significant effect on lh - leutenizing hormone - response. Furthermore it mildly blocked the effects of estrogen when both were incubated in the same culture.

Conclusion

To summarize the above research succinctly, Nolvadex is the more purely anti-estrogenic of the two drugs, at least where the hpta - hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis - (Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis) is concerned. This fact enables Nolvadex to offer the male bodybuilder certain advantages over Clomid. This is especially true at times when we are looking to restore a balanced hpta - hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis - , and would not want to desensitize the pituitary to GnRH. This could perhaps slow recovery to some extent, as the pituitary would require higher amounts of hypothalamic GnRH in the presence of Clomid in order to get the same level of lh - leutenizing hormone - stimulation.

Nolvadex also seems preferred from long-term use, for those who find anti-estrogens effective enough at raising testosterone levels to warrant using as anabolics. Here Nolvadex would seem to provide a better and more stable increase in testosterone levels, and likely will offer a similar or greater effect than Clomid for considerably less money. The potential rise in sex hormone binding globulin levels with Clomid, supported by other research (3), is also cause for concern, as this might work to allow for comparably less free active testosterone compared to Nolvadex as well. Ultimately both drugs are effective anti-estrogens for the prevention of gynecomastia and elevation of endogenous testosterone."


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I disagree, if anything I would say clomid is the one that's outdated. I may be missing something entirely, but nolva will raise LH with a lower dose and less sides, while still having the same estrogen blocking properties. Again maybe there's something that I don't get, but everything I've read seems to point to nolva as the better serm.




I think nolva is the better drug as well, however I would either do both nolva and clomid, or nolva and HCG during cycle.

I wouldn't do just clomid by itself.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

"It seems like everyday questions concerning pct pop up, and weather one should use either clomid or nolva or a combo of both. I hope that this article written by BigCat may help to clear up some misconceptions.

While practically similar compounds in structure, few people ever really consider Clomid and Nolva to be similar. Its not just a common myth in steroid circles, but even in the medical community. This misconception originates from their completely different uses. Nolvadex is most commonly used for the treatment of breast cancer in women, while clomid is generally considered a fertility aid. In bodybuilding circles, from day one, clomid has generally been used as post-cycle therapy and Nolvadex as an anti-estrogen.
But as I intend to demonstrate this is in essence the same. I believe the myth to have originated because Nolva is clearly a more powerful anti-estrogen, and the people selling clomid needed another angle to sell the stuff, so it was mostly used as a post-cycle aid. But few users really understand how clomid (and also Nolvadex, logically) works to bring back natural testosterone in the body after the conclusion of a cycle of androgenic anabolic steroids. After a cycle is over, the level of androgens in the body drop drastically. The body compensates with an overproduction of estrogen to keep steroid levels up. Estrogen as well inhibits the production of natural testosterone, and in the period between the return of natural testosterone and the end of a cycle, a lot of mass is lost. So its in everybody’s best interest to bring back natural test as soon as humanly possible. Clomid and Nolvadex will reduce the post-cycle estrogen, so that a steroid deficiency is constated and the hypothalamus is stimulated to regenerate natural testosterone production in the body. That’s basically how the mechanism works, nothing more, nothing less.
Both compounds are structurally alike, classified as triphenylethylenes. Nolvadex is clearly the stronger component of the two as it can achieve better results in decreasing overall estrogen with 20-40 mg a day, than clomid can in doses of 100-150 mg a day. A noteworthy difference. Triphenylethylenes are very mild estrogens that do not exert a lot, if any activity at the estrogen receptor, but are still highly attracted to it. As such they will occupy the receptor and keep it from binding estrogens. This means they do not actively work to reduce estrogen in the body like Proviron, Viratase or arimidex would (by competing for the aromatase enzyme), but that it blocks the receptor so that any estrogen in the body is basically inert, because it has no receptor to bind to.
This has advantages and disadvantages. The disadvantage is that when use is discontinued, the estrogen level is still the same and new problems will develop much sooner. The advantage is that it works much faster and has results sooner than with an aromatase blocker like Proviron or arimidex. Therefor, when problems such as gynocomastia occur during a cycle of steroids one will usually start 20 mg/day of Nolva or 100 mg/day of clomid straight away, in conjunction with some Proviron or arimidex. The proviron or arimidex will actively reduce estrogen while the clomid or Nolvadex will solve your ongoing problem straight away. This way, when use is discontinued there is no immediate rebound.
So which one should you use? Well personally, I’d have to say Nolvadex. Both as an on-cycle anti-estrogen and a post-cycle therapy. As an anti-estrogen its simply much stronger, demonstrated by the fact that better results are obtained with 20-40 mg than with 100-150 mg of clomid. For post-cycle, this plays a key role as well. It deactivates rebound estrogen much faster and more effective. But most importantly, Nolvadex has a direct influence on bringing back natural testosterone, where as clomid may actually have a slight negative influence. The reason being that Tamoxifen (as in Nolvadex) seems to increase the responsiveness of LH (luteinizing hormone) to GnRH (gonadtropin releasing hormone), whereas clomid seems to decrease the responsiveness a bit1.
Another noteworthy fact about Nolvadex is that it acts more potently as an estrogen in the liver. As you remember, I mentioned that clomiphene and tamoxifen are basically weak estrogens. Well, tamoxifen is apparently still quite potent in the liver. This offers us the positive benefits of this hormone in the liver, while avoiding its negative effects elsewhere in the body. As such Nolvadex can have a very positive impact on negative cholesterol levels2 in the body, and therefore too should be considered a better choice than clomid. It will not solve the problem of bad cholesterol levels during Steroid use, but will help to contain the problem to a larger degree.
Another reason why I promote the use of Nolvadex over Clomid post-cycle (as if being 3-4 times stronger and having more of a direct effect on restoring natural test wasn’t enough) is because it’s a lot safer. Not just because it improves lipid profiles, but also because it simply doesn’t have the intrinsic side-effects that Clomid has. Clomid causes more acne for sure, but that’s mainly because you need to use a 3-4 times higher dose. But Clomid seems to also affect the eyesight. Long-term clomid therapy causes irreversible changes in eyesight3 in users. Irreversible. For me that alone is reason enough to prefer Nolvadex.
Lastly, one should be aware that use of these compounds can reduce the gains made on steroids. Nolvadex more so than clomid, simply because it is stronger. Estrogen is responsible for a number of anabolic factors such as increasing growth hormone output, upgrading the androgen receptor and improving glucose utilization. This is why aromatizing steroids like testosterone are still best suited for maximum muscle gain. When reducing the estrogen levels, we therefore reduce the potential gains being made. For this reason one may opt to try clomid during a cycle instead of Nolvadex. Although I would imagine that the problem that needed solved would be of more concern, in which case Nolva remains the weapon of choice. It’s a plain fact that there is a high correlation between gains and side-effects. Either you go for maximum gains and tolerate the side-effects, or you reduce the side-effects, and with it the gains. That’s life, nothing is free.
Stacking and Use:
If problems of Gynocomastia or other estrogen related symptoms tend to pop up during a cycle the use of 20-30 mg of Nolvadex or 100 mg of Clomid daily should easily contain the problem, and be used until a few days after the problem subsides. For best results and the least amount of problems upon cessation it is best stacked with Proviron (50 mg) or arimidex (0.5 mg) for this duration as well. Its not advised that these products be ran concomitantly with the steroid for the entire duration of the stack, as this will reduce your gains. Instead cease the usage of anti-estrogens once the problem is contained, and should the problem resurface, simply recommence the use of the products in the same manner as described above.
Once a cycle of steroids is concluded one should always initiate a post-cycle therapy to help bring back natural testosterone as soon as possible. This will help you to retain the mass you gained. How this is done depends highly on the type of steroid used. If only orals were used, therapy should start immediately, even the last day of the stack. If short-acting esters or water-based injectables were used, therapy should commence within 4-7 days after last injection, and if long-acting esters were used then it should commence 1.5 to 2 weeks after the last injection was given. The length of the therapy will vary as well, from 3-5 weeks. The longer acting the product was, the longer therapy should be continued to make sure all suppressive factors are cleared before use of Clomid/Nolvadex is discontinued.


 
For best results, it is best stacked with HCG (Human Chorionic gonadotrophin), which functions as an LH analog and can help bring testicle size back up. HCG use starts the last week of a cycle, and on from there every 5-6 days (usually 1500-3000 IU) and discontinued 1.5 to weeks prior to the cessation of Nolvadex/clomid. The reason being that HCG itself is also suppressive of natural testosterone and should be out of the body before therapy is over, or it will inhibit natural testicle function. But I can not stress enough that HCG possibly plays a more important role in post-cycle therapy than clomid/Nolvadex. For Clomid and Nolvadex, doses are usually tapered down. Its best to start with 40-50 mg of Nolvadex or 150 mg of Clomid for the first week or the first two weeks, and then finish the program with 20-25 mg of Nolvadex or 100 mg of Clomid for an additional two weeks.
*References*

*1 Vermeulen A., Comhaire F., Hormonal effects of an anti-estrogen, tamoxifen, in normal and oligospermic men, Fertil. Ster. 29 (1978) 320-27*
*2 Bruning PF, Bronfer JMG, Hart AAM, Jong-Bakker M, tamoxifen, serum lipoproteins and cardiovascular risk, Br. J. Cancer 1988 Oct, 58 (4) 497-9"*


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I think nolva is the better drug as well, however I would either do both nolva and clomid, or nolva and HCG during cycle.
> 
> I wouldn't do just clomid by itself.


 
yeah I think nolva and hcg would be the best bet, bbers have been using just clomid for a long time so I'm sure really either would work but IMO nolva is the better of the two


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm no expert, but Dr. Scally was able to return  normal hormonal levels to guys is 45 days of PCT with nolva, clomid and HCG.  That's after 20 weeks of test.  I'm going to use both.
I also second the recommendation for extreme pep, they are amazingly fast and cheap.  I have only used their clen, but i know it's legit.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm no expert, but Dr. Scally was able to return  normal hormonal levels to guys is 45 days of PCT with nolva, clomid and HCG.  That's after 20 weeks of test.  I'm going to use both.
> I also second the recommendation for extreme pep, they are amazingly fast and cheap.  I have only used their clen, but i know it's legit.




I actually use both nolva and clomid for pct as well.   I would suggest an AI if you are looking to minimize sides during cycle.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 8, 2011)

Nolva will ALWAYS be part of my cycles. Always. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 8, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I actually use both nolva and clomid for pct as well.   I would suggest an AI if you are looking to minimize sides during cycle.


I would never run a cycle without an AI, and aromasin has worked perfectly for me at 12.5 EOD.  I plan on running it that way thru PCT as well.


----------



## faon (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 8, 2011)

ive never ran an ai during a test only cycle and ive never had any gyno sides except for a little water retention... I keep nolva on hand always and clomid for pct.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2011)

faon said:


> First off I disagree, nolva is outdated for pct, nolva is used for issues now, clomid will help to raise natural test levels so you won't crash amd lose your gains, alsowhat are you using for an ai, you need to get some aromasin and run that into you pct also, I would recommend the board sponser, extreme peptides, they will delivery in about 4 buisnesss days and you can get your clomid amd aromadin for a decent price, so for the spelling I'm on my phone.



THIS!  

Nolva will lower your GH and IGF levels.  No thanks....I'll only touch the stuff IF I had to.  And as for Bill's writings...I'm not even going there, I disagree with many of his opinions, especially his dosing protocols.



/V


----------



## faon (Apr 8, 2011)

Nolva is not for pct, aromasin +clomid is the best way to go, nolva should be kept for gyno issues only


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 8, 2011)

faon said:


> First off I disagree, nolva is outdated for pct, nolva is used for issues now, clomid will help to raise natural test levels so you won't crash amd lose your gains, alsowhat are you using for an ai, you need to get some aromasin and run that into you pct also, I would recommend the board sponser, extreme peptides, they will delivery in about 4 buisnesss days and you can get your clomid amd aromadin for a decent price, so for the spelling I'm on my phone.


 

I also agree with this ^ .  Nolva does raise LH and increase test yes  but nolva also is shown to lower IGF1 which is critcal to maintaining mass during PCT.  Aromasin should be used a low dose like 12.5mg eod for On cycle estro support.  Nolva is ok to use in an gyno emergency.  But Nolva actually acts as an estrogen in certain parts of the body and will cause an estrogen rebound once discontinued if used during PCT without aromasin.  Clomid is much better for jumpstarting the HPTA and sexual reproductive organs.  It is much better for getting fertility started again as well.   For the best PCT use HCG during cycle at low dose which in this mild cycle I don't really feel is needed with clomid and aromasin for PCT.  I would run Clomid and aromasin for 4 weeks like this  
     Clomid   100/75/50/50 mgs ed   Aromasin at  25/25/12.5/12.5 mgs ed for this cycle.  Now you may be asking why would you run more aromasin for PCT than on cycle.  Well it is simple.  It is called the negative feedback loop.  When your body has a high estrogen level it will shut down natural test production (this is why an AI is important during cycle as well as to prevent estro sides) .  When estrogen is low your body starts to make more test so it can be converted to estrogen.  So when you stop taking AAS your body is left with very little test because it is no longer producing test due to an overabundance of test and estrogen and you have stoped adding test synthetically.  Your estrogen is through the roof.  Aromasin a type II AI can dramatically lower estrogen causing your body to start producing test again along with the help of clomid.  Aromasin increases IGF1 and can boost natural test production up to 60%.  Not only does aromasin do all this but the reason aromasin is so important for PCT is because it is a Type II AI which makes it different than adex or letro.  Only Type II AIs can prevent estro rebound. They have been proven to continue lowering estro and boosting test somewhat even after discontinuing use.  If you want more info on this there is a thread I made not to long ago that I posted some studies on this.  I can provide the link if you like.  Good Post Faon!


----------



## faon (Apr 8, 2011)

For you guys who use nolva more power to you but dont come in here recommending it to a new guy going on his first cycle thats plain stupid


----------



## GMO (Apr 9, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I also agree with this ^ .  Nolva does raise LH and increase test yes  but nolva also is shown to lower IGF1 which is critcal to maintaining mass during PCT.  Aromasin should be used a low dose like 12.5mg eod for On cycle estro support.  Nolva is ok to use in an gyno emergency.  But Nolva actually acts as an estrogen in certain parts of the body and will cause an estrogen rebound once discontinued if used during PCT without aromasin.  Clomid is much better for jumpstarting the HPTA and sexual reproductive organs.  It is much better for getting fertility started again as well.   For the best PCT use HCG during cycle at low dose which in this mild cycle I don't really feel is needed with clomid and aromasin for PCT.  I would run Clomid and aromasin for 4 weeks like this
> Clomid   100/75/50/50 mgs ed   Aromasin at  25/25/12.5/12.5 mgs ed for this cycle.  Now you may be asking why would you run more aromasin for PCT than on cycle.  Well it is simple.  It is called the negative feedback loop.  When your body has a high estrogen level it will shut down natural test production (this is why an AI is important during cycle as well as to prevent estro sides) .  When estrogen is low your body starts to make more test so it can be converted to estrogen.  So when you stop taking AAS your body is left with very little test because it is no longer producing test due to an overabundance of test and estrogen and you have stoped adding test synthetically.  Your estrogen is through the roof.  Aromasin a type II AI can dramatically lower estrogen causing your body to start producing test again along with the help of clomid.  Aromasin increases IGF1 and can boost natural test production up to 60%.  Not only does aromasin do all this but the reason aromasin is so important for PCT is because it is a Type II AI which makes it different than adex or letro.  Only Type II AIs can prevent estro rebound. They have been proven to continue lowering estro and boosting test somewhat even after discontinuing use.  If you want more info on this there is a thread I made not to long ago that I posted some studies on this.  I can provide the link if you like.  Good Post Faon!




+1

Good explanation as always TGB...


----------



## ctheman (Apr 19, 2011)

I've done  Nolva only PCT,  felt like my recovery sucked Clomid +Nolva from now on for me just my 2cents.


----------

